# Where are you from?



## SiegendesLicht

I know a lot of users have this information in their profiles but I am way too lazy to look through a lot of them. So, which continent are you from or currently live on?


----------



## starthrower

I'm from N. America. The center of the universe, of course!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Another North American universe-centrist.


----------



## Polednice

I hail from the civilised side of the Atlantic.


----------



## kv466

Polednice said:


> I hail from the civilised side of the Atlantic.


There's nothing civilized about any side of any ocean on this blue ball.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I'm from North America, but I live in Europe, so the wording of the poll makes it impossible for me to vote.


----------



## Kopachris

I'm from Antarctica, you insensitive clod!


----------



## Couchie

Canada. Like the US, except without most of the stuff that makes the US a terrible place to live.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I am from Baroque London.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Couchie said:


> Canada. Like the US, except without most of the stuff that makes the US a terrible place to live.


Do you play Wagner to scare the grizzly bears away?


----------



## starthrower

kv466 said:


> There's nothing civilized about any side of any ocean on this blue ball.


There's plenty of civilized evil!


----------



## Taneyev

Argentina. But it wasn't my fault. I blame my grandparents.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Similar but slightly more detailed thread found here.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Kopachris said:


> I'm from Antarctica, you insensitive clod!


Anyhow, Eurasia, as I understand it, is a single continent, apart from India and adjoining areas (including Sri Lanka), which are, geologically speaking, a different continent which is in the process of colliding with Eurasia.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Similar but slightly more detailed thread found here.


Oh, thank you. I swear I did use the search before starting this thread. 

Anyhow, both of these threads confirm my thoughts, that most classical music aficionados come from Europe and North America.


----------



## Lunasong

SiegendesLicht said:


> Oh, thank you. I swear I did use the search before starting this thread.
> 
> Anyhow, both of these threads confirm my thoughts, that most classical music aficionados come from Europe and North America.


1. The search function does not work. It's better to use Google with Talk Classical as one of the search terms.
2. I would let the poll go at least 24 hours before you draw conclusions, so that those in other time zones who work, sleep, etc beside being on line all day have a chance to vote. But you are probably right anyway.


----------



## aleazk

SiegendesLicht said:


> Oh, thank you. I swear I did use the search before starting this thread.
> 
> Anyhow, both of these threads confirm my thoughts, that most classical music aficionados come from Europe and North America.


this is an english speaking forum, that's the reason why the majority of the members here are either from north america or from the UK... not all the classical music aficionados of the world speak english...


----------



## aleazk

Odnoposoff said:


> Argentina. But it wasn't my fault. I blame my grandparents.


jajaja, odno, en serio?, no me digas que sos de esos que reniegan de su argentinidad... no será lo mejor... pero podría ser peor!!!, jajaja.


----------



## Krummhorn

North America ... Michigan for starters, then California, Washington state, and currently Arizona.


----------



## Miaou

A notorious city in Asia. Can it be the excuse of my awkwardness and the one-sentence reply?


----------



## violadude

SiegendesLicht said:


> Oh, thank you. I swear I did use the search before starting this thread.
> 
> Anyhow, both of these threads confirm my thoughts, that most classical music aficionados come from Europe and North America.


You can't really confirm that from one poll from one online forum...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Can't vote as where I am living is none of the above.


----------



## Lukecash12

Polednice said:


> I hail from the civilised side of the Atlantic.


Ah, so you're another rotten toothed redcoat.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Them damn yankees making up 51.43% of the population. I'm from Australia. I was born in Sydney and currently reside in a Melbourne, which is a much nicer place to live.


----------



## Lenfer

Fsharpmajor said:


> Anyhow, Eurasia, as I understand it, is a single continent, apart from India and adjoining areas (including Sri Lanka), which are, geologically speaking, a different continent which is in the process of colliding with Eurasia.












Indeed!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lukecash12 said:


> Ah, so you're another rotten toothed redcoat.


In Australia we refer to them as "Poms."


----------



## Chrythes

I'm from former Soviet union


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Chrythes said:


> I'm from former Soviet union












Workers of the world, unite!


----------



## kv466




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Dodecaplex

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> In Australia we refer to them as "Poms."


In the States, we refer to them as "limey ********."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> In the States, we refer to them as "limey ********."


All you damn Yankees are the same.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pitcairn Is................. only on Sundays


----------



## Ryan

London England, baby.


----------



## TxllxT

Living happily on the Dutch isle of Texel with 25 km of beautiful sandbeaches. The rest is being used for growing barley:


----------



## Ingélou

Great Britain - we're living in East Anglia currently, but Taggart is from near Glasgow originally, and I grew up in the wonderful city of York*, in God's own county. 

*Roman Eburacum, Anglo-Saxon Eoforwic, Viking Jorvik - the place is hoaching with history!


----------



## EricABQ

North America. 

Originally from the Pacific Northwest but now in the Southwest (Albuquerque.) I still consider the Northwest home, even though two years from now I will reach the point where I will have lived away from there longer than I lived there. That actually makes me a little sad.


----------



## Bix

I was born on one of the most beautiful places


----------



## EricABQ

TxllxT said:


> Living happily on the Dutch isle of Texel with 25 km of beautiful sandbeaches. The rest is being used for growing barley:


Man that looks good.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I'm actually from Portugal.


----------



## Rehydration

N. America, specifically the United States. Such a shame I'm not European or Canadian.  Oh well.


----------



## ptr

..I'm utterly North European, with roots in the Baltic Peninsula..

/ptr


----------



## brianvds

Hmm, thus far I seem to be the only African here. How lonely! But somehow I am not surprised.


----------



## cwarchc

brianvds said:


> Hmm, thus far I seem to be the only African here. How lonely! But somehow I am not surprised.


don't be lonely. I lived in SA for quite a few years, beautiful part of the world, scary violence though
Now near Manchester UK, but with roots in the old Warsaw bloc


----------



## Tristan

Born and raised in the Bay Area, California. Both of my parents grew up in foreign countries and speak with thick accents, however. My dad's from Italy and my mom is from Albania.


----------



## Cosmos

U.S. of A. But sometimes I wish I didn't live here :/


----------



## TrevBus

Well, I was born somewhere else but currently live in North America. The US. You know, the place where certain "Canadians" think is a bad place to live. Could be right but here I am.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I live in Costa Rica, a small country in central america. A very nice country, but I feel somewhat overrated. Turist hasn't a realistic idea about this country. This country has problems like the rest, and people are only nice when they want turists money, lol, but it is present like a perfect country, the paradise in earth.


----------



## Guest

OldFashionedGirl said:


> but I feel somewhat overrated.


I feel overrated too, but I guess I can live with the hyperbole! 

The OP seems to suggest that 'coming from' a particular continent might mean something. I 'come from' Europe, but I don't think my experience of life in the English provinces has any more in common with someone living in, say, Iceland, or necessarily any less in common with someone living in, say, Mexico City.


----------



## aleazk

MacLeod said:


> I feel overrated too, but I guess I can live with the hyperbole!
> 
> The OP seems to suggest that 'coming from' a particular continent might mean something. I 'come from' Europe, but I don't think my experience of life in the English provinces has any more in common with someone living in, say, Iceland, or necessarily any less in common with someone living in, say, Mexico City.


Well, if you read post #15, the OP not only suggests that, but actually says it!. We can leave it there, and draw our own conclusions about where the OP is coming from... and I'm not talking about countries...


----------



## Forte

I am a mountain goat hailing from Antarctica, but unfortunately this poll discriminates against anyone who may come from the fifth largest continent, even larger than Europe 

Okay seriously, I was born in China and moved to the United States when I was 3 years old. I only just came back from visiting China for three weeks, the first time I've been back.


----------



## Ryan

Tristan said:


> Born and raised in the Bay Area, California. Both of my parents grew up in foreign countries and speak with thick accents, however. My dad's from Italy and my mom is from Albania.


So who do you represent, crips or bloods? Because I keep a blue flag hanging out my backside, but only on the left side, yeah that's the Crip side. Word.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

starthrower said:


> I'm from N. America. The center of the universe, of course!


You must be from Toronto.  Just kidding.

Me, I'm from the We(s)t Coast. Close to Vancouver... (the butt of all riot jokes). I may be a Canucks fan, but if they win the Stanley Cup. I'm moving out of town for a week and a half on vacation.


----------



## dieter

starthrower said:


> I'm from N. America. The center of the universe, of course!


No It's not, New York and Washington are. And LA and Texasz. Nowhere else exists..


----------



## Pugg

Europe leads by a small margin.:tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I would love to say the womb....


----------



## Morimur

'Murica — F*©K YEAH!


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> 'Murica - F*©K YEAH!


Besides that... everything alright


----------



## Harmonie

USA. South-central USA. Yuck. I'm ready to move up North and East.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Europe leads by a small margin.:tiphat:


Is this an early prediction for the Ryder Cup at Oval-...sorry, I mean _Hazel_tine National Golf Club in September?


----------



## Pugg

MacLeod said:


> Is this an early prediction for the Ryder Cup at Oval-...sorry, I mean _Hazel_tine National Golf Club in September?


I do like your (dry) sense of humour


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I do like your (dry) sense of humour


Why thank you! It'll be the European in us both, I guess.


----------



## Varick

Couchie said:


> Canada. Like the US, except without most of the stuff that makes the US a terrible place to live.


USA for me. Been to many other parts of the world in Europe, Aisa, and South America. Wonderful experiences and people, but glad I'm here (for now).

And to Couchie: From the late Robin Williams, _"Living in Canada is like living in a loft above the greatest party in the world."_

V


----------



## Guest

I voted for Beethoven who came from Europe. I'm very happy to be living in Europe, and I say that having travelled extensively around the globe.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I was born in Auld Reekie, spent my childhood in the Silver City (or "Furryboots City" if you prefer) , moved to the Dear Green Place (translate it into Scots Gaelic and you'll get a clue) as a young adult, transferred across the border to Cottonopolis and ended up working in P-Town, a place so ordinary that it really hasn't had a nickname until my children's generation.

Are these places in Europe? We'll soon find out...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Forget the American Antiques Roadshow! I am only watching the UK version from now on!


----------



## geralmar

I emphatically state I'm from Texas. My wife insists I'm from Okinawa and gets angry when I wear my cowboy hat.


----------



## SarahNorthman

geralmar said:


> I emphatically state I'm from Texas. My wife insists I'm from Okinawa and gets angry when I wear my cowboy hat.


I am not sure if I should laugh or sympathize?


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Forget the American Antiques Roadshow! I am only watching the UK version from now on!


Still happy Sarah?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Still happy Sarah?


But of course! I love antiques!


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


>


As soon as I saw my Newspaper this morning, I knew you would post it, scouts honour


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I was constructed in a leaky shack in the American West during the Gold Rush but was missing vital components until recently. When I was activated I learned my history by reading my own instruction manual, such as it was: "Clock robot project greatly exceeds acceptable costs and fails to meet projected usability quotas. Project terminated 10th October 1851." - This accompanied by scribbled diagrams and marginal notes.


----------



## SarahNorthman

From the ether.


----------

